# Some GIF's of my new bands first gig a couple weeks ago.



## SargeantVomit (Jun 30, 2010)

My new thrash band called Cirrhosis. I've been trying to get it together for a couple years. Finally got some dudes together who rule. We're hitting the studio this weekend and touring eastern Canada by the end of summer. Right now we only have a rough demo track on myspace with our drummers electronic kit but I can't wait to get some real tracks down.

CIRRHOSIS on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads







My hair looks gay, never let a chick say "if you let me cut it I'll fuck you".






And my amp kept cutting out, I guess I was sucking too much juice out of the 200ft extension cord, you can see the light flicker in the background as my amp cuts out again in this one.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 30, 2010)

for me this thread is a 1st...and i am not kidding...

to this day i have never read or heard a MAN say "my hair was a mess...blah..blah.."

so +1 for de-virginising me!!!!


----------



## SargeantVomit (Jun 30, 2010)

Haha now that I re-read it, it sound gayyyyy. How about, my hair looks gay?


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 30, 2010)

SargeantVomit said:


> Haha now that I re-read it, it sound gayyyyy. How about, my hair looks gay?



well i am glad we understand eachother!!!!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 30, 2010)

SargeantVomit said:


> My hair looks gay, never let a chick say "if you let me cut it I'll fuck you".



i can see a T-shirt reading : 

Her : Your hair looks gay, 
Guy : if i let you cut it can i fuck you??!!!

\m/\m/


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jun 30, 2010)

What the fuck is going on with the head, and random legs?

Seriously, I have no idea whats happening right there.


----------



## SargeantVomit (Jun 30, 2010)

Crowd surfing.


----------



## SargeantVomit (Jun 30, 2010)

This is probably my favorite photo from the set.


----------



## matty2fatty (Jun 30, 2010)

so.....did she fuck you?

oh, you're just across the water from me!...sort of, anyway


----------



## SargeantVomit (Jun 30, 2010)

She did.


----------



## leandroab (Jul 7, 2010)

SargeantVomit said:


> She did.



Nice job.


----------



## SargeantVomit (Jul 8, 2010)

Laying guitar tracks in the studio today, did the bass yesterday and drums the day before! Just friggin' tearing through this album.


----------



## SargeantVomit (Jul 9, 2010)

6 hours in the studio total and we have everything done except for the vocals. It's sounding fucking awesome already, I'm so stoked. Hope to post up a rough mix of at least one song by the start of the week.


----------



## SargeantVomit (Jul 13, 2010)

We finished the album and posted a couple tracks on myspace. Check it out, click my signature.


----------



## matty2fatty (Jul 13, 2010)

haha, I like it! If you play any shows over here let me know, I'll come and sign along to your anthem, and drink some beer


----------

